# Arrested Doorman



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Right lads

Long story short a mate shifted a geeza out the club, took him across the road, gave him a slap, geeza falls, puts him in an arm bar tells him he's guna break his arm, gets up stamps on his chest, feds come he's arrested and is sleeping on a blue matress as we speak

Geeza didn't fight back and its all on police camera not the club camera

Under any circumstances can he keep his license if not what is he lookin at in terms of charges and or fines?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

Has he been charged yet? That will give you more of an indication

If he does get charged its highly doubtful he will keep his badge


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dave:3435662 said:


> Has he been charged yet? That will give you more of an indication


Not yet afik. Another guy from the team Tried to leave him a fiver and numbers of club manager and company manager for the police to call but the wouldnt allow it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dave:3435662 said:


> Has he been charged yet? That will give you more of an indication


Don't think the the fella will press charges himself tho


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> Don't think the the fella will press charges himself tho


He will still get charged with a breach at least (may be different in English law)

That aside, i know he's a friend an all but he seens to have acted like a bit of a cnut, just the slap should suffice.

Does he really deserve to keep his licence, in your opinion mate?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ninja_smurf:3435668 said:


> He will still get charged with a breach at least (may be different in English law)
> 
> That aside, i know he's a friend an all but he seens to have acted like a bit of a cnut, just the slap should suffice.
> 
> Does he really deserve to keep his licence, in your opinion mate?


I don't really wanna get into his personality and what not smurf but we all make mistakes, the slap itself was unnecessary but yes imo he should keep his license... I would say that tho


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> I don't really wanna get into his personality and what not smurf but we all make mistakes, the slap itself was unnecessary but yes imo he should keep his license... I would say that tho


Ok mate, obviously you know the whole situation. suppose we all have bad days now and then.

Best of luck to him then but i will say that in Scotland with it being on CCTV then he would get a breach of the peace charge at the very least.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

He is most likely going to lose his ticket on the other hand.if he can prove he was provoked then he may get away with it.i myself got away with sticking the head in some one when working as he flew straight to me and spat on me I stuck the head in him.the police were there and he was the one arrested.if he was provoked in any way he may have a chance if not its bye bye to his ticket.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Hope he does get his license taken from him. Too many times this happens and they all think they are untouchable, something like this needs to happen so they realise.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

If I slapped someone in my place of work I would be sacked for gross misconduct, arrested and probably charged. IMO your mate shouldn't be treated any different.


----------



## Ice_Man (Nov 1, 2009)

Think it's a bit ott to walk someone out and slap them across the road. Don't know the story but I wouldn't be able to explain that as a door supervisor


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Guys you might think all door staff are knobs but we are not.think about it 100's of drunks every weekend 90% of them trying to push your limits some times you just snap and give them a slap.the boy may have needed a good slap what did he do we don't no for all we no he hit his girlfreind hit another door member ****ed on the dance floor we don't no so how can we judge.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

If your mate is not a persistent offender he will be fine, but he can expect to lose his ticket.

Take it from me you need a lot of these kinds of scuffles to add up to a custodial (you do in Scotland anyway)


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> Guys you might think all door staff are knobs but we are not.think about it 100's of drunks every weekend 90% of them trying to push your limits some times you just snap and give them a slap.the boy may have needed a good slap what did he do we don't no for all we no he hit his girlfreind hit another door member ****ed on the dance floor we don't no so how can we judge.


A lot of people deserve a good slapping but Bredas mate gave him a slap, put him in an armbar then stamped on his chest without the guy trying to hit back once. I dont know the full story so will reserve judgement but as a doorman yourself what do you make of this mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

i don't think all doormen are knobs. i don't even think a slap is particularly ott if the bloke's asking for it. but to stamp on his chest as well? i do think that's ott.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Section 39 on way


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ninja_smurf said:


> A lot of people deserve a good slapping but Bredas mate gave him a slap, put him in an armbar then stamped on his chest without the guy trying to hit back once. I dont know the full story so will reserve judgement but as a doorman yourself what do you make of this mate?


Just read again mate never picked up on the armbarr and chest stamp.there was no need for that unless the c**t was a peedo.at the end of the day I agree with giving some one a slap but the other stuff that's just bullying.a slaps enough for most people to think twice.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Breda said:


> Right lads
> 
> Long story short a mate shifted a geeza out the club, took him across the road, gave him a slap, geeza falls, puts him in an arm bar tells him he's guna break his arm, gets up stamps on his chest, feds come he's arrested and is sleeping on a blue matress as we speak
> 
> ...


I'd say he's had it if charged mate, he will have to disclose any pending convictions thus rendering his badge no good.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

chilli said:


> i don't think all doormen are knobs. i don't even think a slap is particularly ott if the bloke's asking for it. but to stamp on his chest as well? i do think that's ott.


IMO if you stamp on someone while they're on the deck your going down because once again IMO when they are on the floor it's game over.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

44carl44 said:


> Guys you might think all door staff are knobs but we are not.think about it 100's of drunks every weekend 90% of them trying to push your limits some times you just snap and give them a slap.the boy may have needed a good slap what did he do we don't no for all we no he hit his girlfreind hit another door member ****ed on the dance floor we don't no so how can we judge.


If that's the case they are in the wrong job.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ninja_smurf said:


> He will still get charged with a breach at least (may be different in English law)
> 
> That aside, i know he's a friend an all but he seens to have acted like a bit of a cnut, just the slap should suffice.
> 
> Does he really deserve to keep his licence, in your opinion mate?


What law allows them to give anyone a slap?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> Guys you might think all door staff are knobs but we are not.think about it 100's of drunks every weekend 90% of them trying to push your limits some times you just snap and give them a slap.the boy may have needed a good slap what did he do we don't no for all we no he hit his girlfreind hit another door member ****ed on the dance floor we don't no so how can we judge.


I know some nice door staff from working in clubs and pubs but whether someone deserves a slap or not,you shouldn't do it no matter how many p*ssed up nobs you come across.


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

I said it befor and I will say it again I ****ing hate bouncers (cnuts! get a proper job)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Its not down to whether the fella presses charges breda mate, its down to the CPS (crown prosecution service) to press charges, if they believe there is enough evidence to get a conviction. Whether the guy doesnt want to press charges or not makes no difference whatsoever. Which given that its clear on cctv, no offence but I'd think losing is license is the least of his worries, your looking at Assault & Battery at the VERY least, if not Actual bodily harm.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.closeprotectionworld.com/door-supervision-forum/

Might help him.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

adlewar said:


> how the hell anyone can comment without the full story baffles me.
> 
> the guy could've just spilt his beer in the wrong place, or raped someone in the toilets.
> 
> been a doorman 20 years and to comment on a half @ssed story is ridiculus.....


Doesn't matter,doormen aren't the law and have no right to enforce it with knuckles.

Police and legal system are there for a reason


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Doesn't matter,doormen aren't the law and have no right to enforce it with knuckles.
> 
> Police and legal system are there for a reason


In theory mate I agree. But if i were working in a 1200capacity club, with a team of say 10 doormen, over 3 floors with 2 on the front entrance, and 2 on the smoking terrace that leaves you and one other doorman per floor (exactly how a club I worked in organised things) then its gonna take quite some time for help to come your way if a few drunk lads decide you chucking their mate out isnt in their best interest.

Intimidation is the only way these things can work, because they are there for security, and lets face it, the places arent very secure when theyre outnumbered 100 to one. Your there as a deterrent, and if things go sour you have to make other people think twice about starting something.

Do I think it was OTT in this situation? Yes.

But do I understand why it happened? Yes


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Too many doormen still living in the old days where a beating was punishment for upsetting their egos, a young 19 lad I know was given a proper kicking once by 3 doormen because unknown to him the girl he was with on a first night out together had just split up with one of the idiots working the door. I know plenty of them and many have fragile egos and terrible attitudes, not to mention serious roid rage problems.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

skinnnyfat said:


> Too many doormen still living in the old days where a beating was punishment for upsetting their egos, a young 19 lad I know was given a proper kicking once by 3 doormen because unknown to him the girl he was with on a first night out together had just split up with one of the idiots working the door. I know plenty of them and many have fragile egos and terrible attitudes, not to mention *serious roid rage problems*.


You were doing so well up until then.. :whistling:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm pritty sure if he raped someeone in the toilet the police wouldve been called not slapped, grow up man, bouncers are there to do a job, not to bully, all to often you come across bouncers who think its there job to be the law, don't get me wrong I know many bouncers who are great lads and do great jobs me included, but stamping on someones chest is unacceptable, maybe the slap if it makes you feel hard slappin up a drunk, but that chest stomp couldve killed him let's be honest how do you know he didn't have an underlying condition, then your looking at murder, sorry breda your mates a dick, I think hell keep his ticket tho, even tho he shouldn't, keep us updated.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Depending if he has previous id be suprised if he dont get a custodial sentence mate, as you all know oneofthe boys here recently got time for stamping on a guy, all in all it about self control, i agree to some extent people can wind you up as i have been there many times myself when someone just wont leave it go, from the courts point if view they wont look at it that way and did you say it was in camera? They will just look it as 'bully doorman stamps on drunken man while on floor defenseless' either way he is unfit to look after the general public as everyone seems to forget these days that is what a doormans main role is, not just throwing out drunks, i agree some people get personal but its all about self control and when you lose that you are better off looking else where for work


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

adlewar said:


> get in the real world mate..............


Well isn't that what we could say to Breda's bouncer friend? When he is jobless for beating someone up, "thats what happens fella, get in the real world". The real world is, you can hit someone but get caught and suffer the consequences.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think if he did it on the door and gave the lad a slap he might be ok, but because he dragged around the corner and slapped him and then put an armbar on him, it's shows intent to harm and any provocation I don't think will be taken into account.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Nidge said:


> What law allows them to give anyone a slap?


None whatsoever, I didn't say it did mate, some do deserve a good slap regardless of what the law says though without knowing the full story it's hard to judge.

I was stating that a slap if anything should have been enough rather than stamping on the bloke!

Where did that [email protected] comment telling us off for "commenting" on the story?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I've said this too many times, it's not what he does,but what he says.

For all we know,the guy was very violent so the doorman was trying to march the guy out of the way of other customers by taking him over the road. The guy could have had hold of the doormans nuts(yes this happens),and they both fell to the floor,the doorman at this point realises that he could be in severe danger/life threatening situation because the other guy has ten mates with him(still in the club but could have followed out),tries to get up but the guy is holding him down so the doorman twists his arm to make him release. Doorman manages to get to his feet and tries to flee only to find the out of control man has hold of his lower legs and won't let go. The doorman feels well off balance and is trying to flee. ''did you stamp on his chest?'' asks the cop in interview, '' I don't know, I was just trying to get out of danger''.

Yes, I have been nicked many a times during my time on the doors. Was I a cnut? those on the receiving end would say so i guess. Did i lose my badge? no,nor did i ever get charged.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

A mate of mine got attacked outside a club, not by a doorman, and got the better of the bloke. When the bloke went down my mate carried on and booted him in the head, he got 18 months for that and he was the one who got attacked in the first place.


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Why don't we swap the doorman for a waiter in a restaurant and the bloke for someone who was excessively expressing his disappointment with his dinner.

How about a call centre worker for British gas and a very angry customer who has just been cut off.

See where I'm going with this one?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Breda said:


> Right lads
> 
> Long story short a mate shifted a geeza out the club, took him across the road, gave him a slap, geeza falls, puts him in an arm bar tells him he's guna break his arm, gets up stamps on his chest, feds come he's arrested and is sleeping on a blue matress as we speak
> 
> ...


Ive had this happen when I used to work on the doors years ago, Im afraid he will definitely loose his badge by the sounds of it, The best thing to do is get the team together and go round to his house, poor some petrol over him and tell him not to press charges.

This used to work for us but things was a little different back then.

If the police wants to be cnuts then they can still press charges themselves if its on camera but you could get the lad to go to the police and say he was drunk and was asking for it.


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't know what its like where ur from but in belfast his license would be gone no matter what, I've a circle of around 10 close friends who all worked the doors, only 2 have their license now and 1 of them 2 is in court in October. None of them had video footage against them either just witnesses.

If u lift ur hand or heavy handed license is gone, the situation my pal was in is a girl was smoking in the club, she was asking to stop and he got abuse so was then asked to leave, then tries to bottle him, he restraints her walks her thru the club and passes her to front door staff and she is kicked out, she goes to police and complains of assault and it goes to court, when my pal tells the judge his side of things the judge said so ur trying to say this girl assaulted u? Then went on to say there is no way a girl this small could assault a guy ur size. Like wtf does that matter what size u are? Anyway lost his license and 200 hrs community service. That was his full time job so jobless with a mortgage and 5 kids over sum bitches lies


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

A slap, armbar and stamp is way over the top regardless it's not our job to mete out justice, simply to restrain and stay safe. Also once you have ejected someone and they are out of your venue you cannot follow them. Once they are out, they are out andabsolutely nothing to do with you any more. Legally he doesn't have aleg to stand on (or stamp with). Hopefully he loses his badge he doesn't sound like the job is from him. 9/10 when I've seen staff acting like that it is through insecurity with their capability. Quite a few dinosaurs on here think it's a bouncer's job to intimidate, it's not the 1980s anymore guys things change.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

NovemberDelta said:


> A slap, armbar and stamp is way over the top regardless it's not our job to mete out justice, simply to restrain and stay safe. Also once you have ejected someone and they are out of your venue you cannot follow them. Once they are out, they are out andabsolutely nothing to do with you any more. Legally he doesn't have aleg to stand on (or stamp with). Hopefully he loses his badge he doesn't sound like the job is from him. 9/10 when I've seen staff acting like that it is through insecurity with their capability. Quite a few dinosaurs on here think it's a bouncer's job to intimidate, it's not the 1980s anymore guys things change.


True that things do change but thats why you get lots of little [email protected] taking this p1ss on the doors nowadays, cos they have zero respect for you.

Not judging you personally but half the lads o the doors nowadays look like they were picked strait out of stacking shelves at Morrison's.

I did it for 12 years in the 90s, ppl knew if they gave cheek they got a good slap, If they were good then we would have a laugh with them.

It was as simple as that, got free hair cuts and food in town out of respect, got drinks bought at work wich wasnt to good cos we was always p1ssed lol but at the end of the day everyone who was behaved was guaranteed a safe night


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

Breda said:


> Right lads
> 
> Long story short a mate shifted a geeza out the club, took him across the road, gave him a slap, geeza falls, puts him in an arm bar tells him he's guna break his arm, gets up stamps on his chest, feds come he's arrested and is sleeping on a blue matress as we speak
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Garenteed section 39 and if he presses charges it's court


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

To be honest if some pr**k of a doorman stamped on me after putting me on the floor I'd be pressing charges to make sure he didn't do it to anyone else.


----------



## AngelsFall (Jul 19, 2012)

Hope he does lose his badge.

You shouldnt be a doorman if you cant handle all the crap that comes with it


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

It depends if he gets charged. If he does you can say bye to his license. Depending on what he gets charged with he could receive a custodial sentence.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i love doorman threads......lol


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

The fact that he walked him across the road-arm locked him-slapped him??? yeah right-then stamped on his chest shows he`s nothing more than a thug/bully and no different than the idiots that doormen are there to protect decent members of the public from. Hope he loses his badge and gets sent down to be honest. I can understand doormen flashing and giving somebody a clip-we`v all seen chav bits of crap winding people up but this lads action were pre-meditated acts of brutality and should get fkd over by the law the same as everybody else. The days when doormen were a law to themselves-(anybody who went out drinking in Newcastle in the early 80`s+ will know what i`m on about) are gone and sadly that lad`s the last of a dyeing breed. As the saying goes-if you cant handle the crap-time for a change in career.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I would say its pretty much a certainty that he'll lose his licence. This is the exact sort of thing the the SIA was brought in to regulate and prevent from happening. Now I don't know the guys track record and everyone makes mistakes but in my opinion, when working in the security profession, one of your key qualities should be self control. Going by what you've described my initial thought is that he should lose his licence but like I said, people make mistakes and my personal opinion is kind of irrelevant.

I would put money on him losing his badge though.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Lost self control, badly handled the situation, will get prosecuted for it, will loose his badge and quite rightly so. If you conciously and willingly enter into a job where by definition of that job you will be faced with confrentation, p!ss taking, people being unpleasent to you in general then you have to control/manage it, if you cant- then you face the heat.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Would a guy on a night out slap, and stamp on someone's chest then walk away and get away with it? Bouncers are there to calm or diffuse a situation, say the guy had mates and they all dove in then the rest of the team would dive in with many others who could loose their license. Him crossing the road after him was a wrong decision ad the person was walking away.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

it will depend on what he is charged with licence will normally be suspended untill it runs its course,if the guy dosnt press charges that will be the end of it as the police dont normally puresue this type of thing without a complaint. even if he gets a caution they will take his licence,the SIA come down hard on this sort of thing it will aslo depend on what the CPS think and what they can prove .if he gets nicked for it best defence is to say it wasnt him .


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

What a cnut, hope he gets his license taken off him. Another case of bouncers thinking they are the law or something


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

hometrainer said:


> it will depend on what he is charged with licence will normally be suspended untill it runs its course,if the guy dosnt press charges that will be the end of it as the police dont normally puresue this type of thing without a complaint. even if he gets a caution they will take his licence,the SIA come down hard on this sort of thing it will aslo depend on what the CPS think and what they can prove .if he gets nicked for it best defence is to say it wasnt him .


Was all caught on CCTV mate


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Was all caught on CCTV mate


i got smacked in the face at work last year in front of four witnenses and two cameras guy still got off with it as he said it wasnt him and the the witnenses couldnt identify him from a line up .


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> *What a cnut, hope he gets his license taken off him*. Another case of bouncers thinking they are the law or something


x2

fingers crossed he looses his license and doesn't get it back the incompetent ****


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i think he deserves everything he gets


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Doorman these days must be a rite lot of pussyclots if they just have to stand there and take sh1t off ppl, yeh I know i must be a dinosaur as I was old school but fek me these babys on the doors today have to talk you down with no pysical action.

Id like to see em talk me down if I went into a club and tore it up and straitened all the doorstaff out.

No one knows what the lad did for this to happen he could of been a rite cheeky cnut or even gave the doorman a cheep shot.

Back in the day we once walked up to a lad that we threw out he was driving past taunting us so I walked over and chocked him till he nearly turned blue thru the car window, he disrespected me and he got tought.

A doorman wih no respect is just puppet on strings.

There still a few good old school lads out there ut the law makes it hard for them to do there job like theyare supposed to.

Theres a difference between bullying and showing some little gobby pr1ck he cant behave like that in this venue :thumb:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Doorman these days must be a rite lot of pussyclots if they just have to stand there and take sh1t off ppl, yeh I know i must be a dinosaur as I was old school but fek me these babys on the doors today have to talk you down with no pysical action.
> 
> Id like to see em talk me down if I went into a club and tore it up and straitened all the doorstaff out.
> 
> ...


There's a big difference between doing your job and striking people in self defence and being a bully to keep some street cred!


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

That kinda behavior gives decent folk who do that job a bad name.

He deserves what to have his licence revoked for that.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Depends on the police what they saw and how serious they take it, if the guys not pressing charges, the po po will decide if they have enough evidence to present to the CPS who in turn will decide if he is. Barged or not, if they lack evidence or the will to prosecute then he will likely get a caution of a fine and that will be that.

Really depends what he tells the cops while in custody but if he's smart he should walk fairly easily as long as the guys wasn't a real mess and had to go hospital.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Breda said:


> Right lads
> 
> Long story short a mate shifted a geeza out the club, took him across the road, gave him a slap, geeza falls, puts him in an arm bar tells him he's guna break his arm, gets up stamps on his chest, feds come he's arrested and is sleeping on a blue matress as we speak
> 
> ...


The feds?? id of told them to fcuk off to their own country and leave it to our own police force.. Nosey cnuts


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Im going to hazard a guess and say due to the aggressive behavior of your mate he is in fact Black !!??!!?? LOL


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Doorman these days must be a rite lot of pussyclots if they just have to stand there and take sh1t off ppl, yeh I know i must be a dinosaur as I was old school but fek me these babys on the doors today have to talk you down with no pysical action.
> 
> Id like to see em talk me down if I went into a club and tore it up and straitened all the doorstaff out.
> 
> ...


You sound like a total bellend


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ive had this happen when I used to work on the doors years ago, Im afraid he will definitely loose his badge by the sounds of it, The best thing to do is get the team together and go round to his house, poor some petrol over him and tell him not to press charges.
> 
> This used to work for us but things was a little different back then.
> 
> If the police wants to be cnuts then they can still press charges themselves if its on camera but you could get the lad to go to the police and say he was drunk and was asking for it.


So your mate ****s someone at work and if they follow the law u intimidate them.... Sounds like a great bouncer.

Lol it's all on CCTV it's hardly as If you can "politely ask" him to lie as then he's obstructing justice.

I don't think he will keep his license and I don't think he should either. Iv worked in nightclubs with good bouncers and none of them have ever had to resort with dragging someone across the road (I'm assuming he didn't think there where cameras there ?) then giving them a good kicking.

My best mate was dragged "across the road" for a good kicking before. A girl punched him in the head then swung for him with a glass because He told her hewouldn't buy her a drink and he was sure plenty of guys in here were desperate to buy a cheap girl a drink.

pushed her away she fell over and started crying.

Luckily was out for my mates stag do 3 bouncers viciously dragged him out the night Club, took him outside and one apparetly said "we sort scum out round here"

Me and bout 7-8 lads followed them out as was just me and my mate at the bar and rest on the dance floor. We walked round the corner and saw a guy with his hand round my mates throat.

One of my mates ran up and pushed the bouncer off my friend.

the bouncers werent that mouthy all of a sudden. (btw we actually just walked away and got on with our night as didn't wanna ruin it)

I don't care what he's done it's not his job to give them a kicking. If he has to fight FairPlay. But if hes thrown him on the floor across the road then stamped on his chest he's In the wrong job. If he didn't feel safe he should of kicked him out and shut door.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've worked 10 years as a doorman.

Your mate sounds like he's not a professional.

All professionals know that you give kickings away from witnesses. Duuuuurh


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> I've worked 10 years as a doorman.
> 
> Your mate sounds like he's not a professional.
> 
> All professionals know that you give kickings away from witnesses. Duuuuurh


words of a wise man lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Firstly, he must be stupid to do that to the bloke out in the public eye.

That's why the 'phrase' "take them out the back for a good hiding" is about..

However, he'll lose this badge without a doubt and regardless of what you say the fella involved its on CCTV and CPS will charge him instead.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

phoenixlaw said:


> If I slapped someone in my place of work I would be sacked for gross misconduct, arrested and probably charged. IMO your mate shouldn't be treated any different.


Not true in the slightest. We're confronted with bellends every night and have to hold our tongue and temper otherwise the authorities come down on us like a ton of bricks.

Breda, if it goes to court I'd say your colleague is toast.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

c2c said:


> I said it befor and I will say it again I ****ing hate bouncers (cnuts! get a proper job)


Idiot.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ive had this happen when I used to work on the doors years ago, Im afraid he will definitely loose his badge by the sounds of it, The best thing to do is get the team together and go round to his house, poor some petrol over him and tell him not to press charges.
> 
> This used to work for us but things was a little different back then.
> 
> If the police wants to be cnuts then they can still press charges themselves if its on camera but you could get the lad to go to the police and say he was drunk and was asking for it.


As if to prove my point an idiot with a fragile ego turns up to demonstrate to the world how much of a pr**k he is.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> You sound like a total bellend


Careful, he will be round with his firm


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

skinnnyfat said:


> As if to prove my point an idiot with a fragile ego turns up to demonstrate to the world how much of a pr**k he is.


Members of the jury, I give you Keyboard Warrior Exhibit A


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

hometrainer said:


> it will depend on what he is charged with licence will normally be suspended untill it runs its course,if the guy dosnt press charges that will be the end of it as the police dont normally puresue this type of thing without a complaint. even if he gets a fcaution they will take his licence,the SIA come down hard on this sort of thing it will aslo depend on what the CPS think and what they can prove .if he gets nicked for it best defence is to say it wasnt him .


the guy doesn't have to press charges if it was caught on police tape they can go ahead on their own


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

I gave up door work long ago when england started become a nanny state if someone offered me a job back on the doors i would refuse because these days it takes someone with a contollable temper to stand there and be abused all night it used to and still can be a violent job so you must expect violence to happen, Until everyone has worked the door on a nightclub or pub i dont think they can judge those who do.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

So he "gives him a slap" and then the guy puts the DS in an armbar? lmfao! (or was it your mate who did that?)

So then he somehow gets out of it and stamps on the guys chest? - Probably not going to keep his license tbh


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dux said:


> Members of the jury, I give you Keyboard Warrior Exhibit A


Ridiculous comment considering the post he was rightly mocking. Go round and pour petrol over them? Yeh ok, watched a few too many Guy Ritchie films.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Some good doorman outthere, the ones posting in this thread are doing their reputation no favours at all!....

Sound like wannabe gangsters! Lol

Pouring petrol over ppl, get a fcuking grip! Seriously, who do you think you are?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

What sort of c.unt stamps on someone on the floor


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

It sounds like there are a few doorman out there who can't handle being called names .... bless. To quote an Aussie comedian, who's name I can't remember, "when the did sticks and stones become irrelevant"?!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> It sounds like there are a few doorman out there who can't handle being called names .... bless. To quote an Aussie comedian, who's name I can't remember, "when the did sticks and stones become irrelevant"?!


Steve Hughes


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Doorman these days must be a rite lot of pussyclots if they just have to stand there and take sh1t off ppl, yeh I know i must be a dinosaur as I was old school but fek me these babys on the doors today have to talk you down with no pysical action.
> 
> Id like to see em talk me down if I went into a club and tore it up and straitened all the doorstaff out.
> 
> ...


with all due respect El Toro you sound like a massive [email protected], thank god you dont work the doors anymore.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If you are a good doorman and treat people fairly 99% of people will be respectful.

There are some people who push the boat but again it's how you deal with that situation that determines of you're a good doorman.

Sometimes there's just no alternative than a physical confrontation but again I've found that just doing enough to win and not going overboard like the example shown means that even the guy you are fighting 9/10 times will respect that you didn't do a proper number on him.

Never been arrested on the door in all the times I've worked. And I've worked some rough places.

Getting carried away is normally what gets you arrested.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> What sort of c.unt stamps on someone on the floor


Tap dancers










Michael Flatly and the riverdance crew










Tarmac layer










This guy






The list is endless tbh


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

If you can't handle the pressure don't do the job, just cause you have to deal with bell ends don't give you the right to act like a dick in society, tbf I only see most bouncers picking on the little guy, when there's a good few attitudes soon change from a tiger to a kitten, like I've stated there are some good doormen out there, I've worked with a good few, patience and being able to communicate talk to people diffuses 99% of situations, obviously there's going to be scuffles that's sods law, but half the comments on this thread are fcukin idiotic and do nothing to prove anyones views except all bouncers a [email protected], wich we aint, peace


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

And cctv!



Tinytom said:


> I've worked 10 years as a doorman.
> 
> Your mate sounds like he's not a professional.
> 
> All professionals know that you give kickings away from witnesses. Duuuuurh


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

This is spot on! Well said Tom.



Tinytom said:


> If you are a good doorman and treat people fairly 99% of people will be respectful.
> 
> There are some people who push the boat but again it's how you deal with that situation that determines of you're a good doorman.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

All on camera (police) won't help. This part will look very one sided etc, the stamp on the chest probably not the best either.

Is there footage of what led to the lad being ejected from the club?

Sadly once the police are involved IIRC they can take a case even if the lad who was slapped does not want to press charges.

Let us know of any updates mate (i've read just the 1st page so far).


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Some epic misconceptions and prejudice towards doorstaff on here. Can't help thinking the supressed fears and insecurities revealed in the "bullied at school" thread might be at the bottom of a lot of it.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Dux said:


> Not true in the slightest. We're confronted with bellends every night and have to hold our tongue and temper otherwise the authorities come down on us like a ton of bricks.
> 
> Breda, if it goes to court I'd say your colleague is toast.


Mate, it isn't just door staff that get treated like bellends on a daily basis. So do paramedics, taxi drivers, late night shop assistants, the list goes on. It certainly is in no way shape or form a viable excuse to use unnecessary force/violence. What gives them the fcuking right? Just because they have luminous strap round their arm. No.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What is the world coming to,doorman beating people up?

Unheard of in my day,,,,,,,,,,,,, :whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Over the years I have worked with top class doormen and woman, some not so good, and some who were the club owners sons and nephews lol. Some others have been complete psychos. What I have noticed is that those who are overly free with their fists usually have a comeuppance somewhere down the line.

Often, when you live by the sword....


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

phoenixlaw said:


> Mate, it isn't just door staff that get treated like bellends on a daily basis. So do paramedics, taxi drivers, late night shop assistants, the list goes on. It certainly is in no way shape or form a viable excuse to use unnecessary force/violence. What gives them the fcuking right? Just because they have luminous strap round their arm. No.


Where did I say it was? I said we're given grief and have to control our temper. On a nighty basis I'm aware that there are boundaries I can work within otherwise I'll lose my job.

It shouldn't be any other way.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Over the years I have worked with top class doormen and woman, some not so good, and some who were the club owners sons and nephews lol. Some others have been complete psychos. What I have noticed is that those who are overly free with their fists usually have a comeuppance somewhere down the line.
> 
> Often, when you live by the sword....


Can end this way,apparently..


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

If he isn't pressing charges police will push for a caution as its less hassle

The sad thing is even if your mate gets talked into accepting a caution it's an admission of guilt and he will lose his badge, he should not accept any caution and see if the police/cps actually think its worth taking to court, they could drop it as it'll be waste of money/time for them.

I always found it to be a bit pally with the Friday/Saturday night officers, help thm out and they help you out, end of the day your all doing the same sort of job on a night


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I may be wrong on this but can the local authorities not push for him to have his badge removed even if the police don't press charges.

The Head Doorman where I work was banned from working in Blackpool by the council for an incident that happened involving him a couple of years ago. Fortunately he didn't lose his badge but had to work elsewhere for 6 months (I think, might have been a year)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

End of the day muppet did it in front of beak,no fookin use ,soppy sod,,,been in proper scrapes,rule 1 never near beak or cameras..... :nono:

Why did you do it Breda? :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Lol jus got to laugh...im not sure if half the peoples on here think and act the same as they do online when they go about their day to day bussiness


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

skinnnyfat said:


> As if to prove my point an idiot with a fragile ego turns up to demonstrate to the world how much of a pr**k he is.


What a lovely bloke you are, just posting insulting stuff with no real substance!!


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

phoenixlaw said:


> Mate, it isn't just door staff that get treated like bellends on a daily basis. So do paramedics, taxi drivers, late night shop assistants, the list goes on. It certainly is in no way shape or form a viable excuse to use unnecessary force/violence. What gives them the fcuking right? Just because they have luminous strap round their arm. No.


Unneccessary force no, and from Bredas description I agree with you that it is in this instance however, the difference between all of these jobs and a doorman is that these people have the option, backed by their employer, to walk away. A doorman does not. It is not one of their options legally as well as professionally when the person refuses to leave, stop their unacceptable behaviour or will not accept that they cannot come in to say "fair enough mate, I possess a degree of emotional intelligence and I'm an empathetic soul as such I can walk in your shoes and feel your frustration so crack on brother"

The occupations you cite are not bound by law to take action to physically prevent unlawful behaviour from occuring. I would argue that a door supervisor effectively is. The police for all their critical comments and holier than thou attitude can and do force licensed premises and door supervisors to adopt physical force as a means of complying with the rules that they dictate to licensed premises for keeping a liquor licence and therefore remaining open.

When the licensing officer of a police force stipulates to a nightclub a list of people they must not let in or that they are compelled to detain for arrest all those who are in possession of drugs , are suspected of theft or have been witnessed assaulting another they have immediately guaranteed that the door supervisors are virtually compelled to physically confront people on a nightly basis.

Door supervisors are empowered as an agent of the licensee to physically remove patrons from the premises and as with all citizens are lawfully allowed to use proportionate physical force to protect themselves, others and property.

In addition when these people call the police they actually come. Normally lots and lots of them , with sticks and gas and a sizeable amount of protective legislation that are a door supervisor does not have.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

mmm I can *NOT *see why it would end up like this, they were at a club right ????????????? why couldn't they just have a dance off ?


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> What a lovely bloke you are, just posting insulting stuff with no real substance!!


Are you joking ? This guy has admitted to home invasion torture and assault all for petty reasons, do you honestly think people breaking into somones home and pouring petrol on them is aceptable ? What effect would that have on their children wives etc ? The guy is a scum bag if half what he says is true and deserves to be locked up and never let out of prison.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Is he on steroids ? - Thats the main question


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

skinnnyfat said:


> do you honestly think people breaking into somones home and pouring petrol on them is aceptable ?


Not in this day and age no but to be fair to him mate I don't think it was £1.40 a litre back then


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

gymgym never had this problem when working on the door

after killing the bloke with his bare hands he'd of disposed of the body and been back on the door in time for kicking out


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

TG123 said:


> gymgym never had this problem when working on the door
> 
> after killing the bloke with his bare hands he'd of disposed of the body and been back on the door in time for kicking out


That's because he had a license to kill.

And be bummed.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Doormen get a lot of sh!t from idiots all night.

The people who actually are stupid enough to push over the line to warrant a forceable ejection are actually in the minority. Most people are sensible enough to realise that while being dragged out all sorts of things can happen. Lots of stairs, doors etc to bump into.

No the majority of wan kers will push the line until just before they do enough to get the treatment then back off. This is more infuriating.

I'm sure every doorman on here who is a true aware professional will have a hit-list of Tossers they absolutely can't wait to get to an incident and one of them is at the middle of it. Stepped over the line FINALLY. You almost want to shake their hand for giving you that gift.

Majority of idiots fall into this category. And guess what? When you're getting slapped up by a 20 stone welsh gorilla and looking to the door staff to save you. They'll take as long as they can to get there.

Most people don't think of this when giving door staff sh it and moaning about their mate getting thrown out when 'all he was doing was stealing beer from the pump or mooning stood on a table or throwing his beer everywhere dancing like a pr**k'


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

I know a few if the local door men, mostly through the gum or uni, and I can assure you - this happens a lot.

surprised this guy was stupid enough to do it in vies of CCTV. Hope he loses his licence and is charged.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I think your mate has got more to worry about than just losing his badge.

He'll be going down for this.

Remember Will

Walked across road, attacked someone and stamped on them. 4 years !


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

If ur mate has taken someone accross the road then he is no longer working the doors......


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

exvigourbeast said:


> Unneccessary force no, and from Bredas description I agree with you that it is in this instance however, the difference between all of these jobs and a doorman is that these people have the option, backed by their employer, to walk away. A doorman does not. It is not one of their options legally as well as professionally when the person refuses to leave, stop their unacceptable behaviour or will not accept that they cannot come in to say "fair enough mate, I possess a degree of emotional intelligence and I'm an empathetic soul as such I can walk in your shoes and feel your frustration so crack on brother"
> 
> The occupations you cite are not bound by law to take action to physically prevent unlawful behaviour from occuring. I would argue that a door supervisor effectively is. The police for all their critical comments and holier than thou attitude can and do force licensed premises and door supervisors to adopt physical force as a means of complying with the rules that they dictate to licensed premises for keeping a liquor licence and therefore remaining open.
> 
> ...


Not quite true mate. I work for the ambulance service and we don't just have the option to 'walk away'. How you going to walk away when you're upstairs in a guys house? How you going to walk away when the patients already on your stretcher? We get no protective kit, and unlike doormen it isn't even our job to deal with aggressive w*nkers.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

so he slapped someone and stamped on his is chest and it appeared to look unprovoked?

people get jailed for stuff like that nevermind losing his badge,which if you cant control your temper while doing a job like that he deserves to lose.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

A few fcuking morons posting in this thread, too many [email protected] posts to single any one out for flaming, you's know who you are :001_tt2:

keep up the good work lads :thumb:


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

I get a lot of **** at work doing housing association jobs as an electrician. Some people really nice respectful etc. others drunk and aggressive I'm only there to do a job.

Could you see me keeping my contract if one of these people pushed me to far and I gave him a slap then arm bar then stamped on his chest?

He was paid the money to do a job which he knew he would have to deal with ****ed up idiots every night. Like a chef saying blimey I know I am cooking every night but I didn't expect to get hot.

Nice to see this license remit is changing from the I can do what I like and hid behind my badge.

He will lose it if charged and I say that's a good thing what happens if he is having another off day over reacts and breaks the blokes arm and stamps on his head?

Stamping on people on the floor is just cowardly.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Any update on what happened to this fella?

I'd be interested to know if he was charged or not.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Any update on what happened to this fella?
> 
> I'd be interested to know if he was charged or not.


Was dropped. He went round his house with a team, poured petrol on him then threatened to eat his wife and kidnap his dog. Ended up finding some diamonds and Russians got involved. Finished up with 8 dead, a burned pikey, seven ruined caravans and him opening an ice cream shop. Lost his badge though, they think it was in the fire


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Not been able to log on for a while but the guy had been barred for sniffing coke and a few other things happened that night that led to that situation taking place

Anyway... my mate will be keeping his licence... the company solicitor did their job


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Breda said:


> Not been able to log on for a while but the guy had been barred for sniffing coke and a few other things happened that night that led to that situation taking place
> 
> Anyway... my mate will be keeping his licence... the company solicitor did their job


So obviously the excessive violence was correct and justified. What do you pant sniffing do gooders have to say about your unjustified 'hang him' style comments now 

Prepares popcorn


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> So obviously the excessive violence was correct and justified. What do you pant sniffing do gooders have to say about your unjustified 'hang him' style comments now
> 
> Prepares popcorn


How is stamping on someones chest because he was sniffing some coke Justified and correct?? I'd hate to see what he would do if he gave his mate a good old thump.

I still stand by my words when I say bouncers arent the law and shouldnt take it in their own hand. Call the police,keep hold of the lad and hand him over for the coke,thats what should have happened.


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> So obviously the excessive violence was correct and justified. What do you pant sniffing do gooders have to say about your unjustified 'hang him' style comments now
> 
> Prepares popcorn


Correct and justified lol, he got off lucky this time but stamping on someone is never right, my guess is he will just be a even bigger cnut now he thinks he's untouchable, hope he gets stamped on back one day.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> So obviously the excessive violence was correct and justified. What do you pant sniffing do gooders have to say about your unjustified 'hang him' style comments now
> 
> Prepares popcorn


Correct and justified indeed  The police fcuked up by not booking him in for at least 5 hours after they nicked him so the solicitor was all over that as well

We had spoken to the guy outside about an hour or so before he got his ass handed to him anyway, he knew he was barred and why, somehow he got inside the club and was causing sh!t so it is what it is

My op was a bit vague cos i was tired but there is a bit of back ground to the story


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

c2c said:


> Correct and justified lol, he got off lucky this time but stamping on someone is never right, my guess is he will just be a even bigger cnut now he thinks he's untouchable, hope he gets stamped on back one day.


He wont, he knows better than to be fightin on camera

Tbf to him he was p!ssed off with himself for lettin some little pr**k get to him


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I think he should of stamped on his head booya!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> He wont, he knows better than to be fightin on camera
> 
> Tbf to him he was p!ssed off with himself for lettin some little pr**k get to him


Ah thats alright then.I'll make sure I buy a pair of Doc Martins next time I go shopping as there are always little pricks getting on my nuts.

He might have got off with it,but one day he'll do something to the wrong person if he has that attitude and he'll regret.(obviously i dont wish it upon him)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Ah thats alright then.I'll make sure I buy a pair of Doc Martins next time I go shopping as there are always little pricks getting on my nuts.
> 
> *
> He might have got off with it,but one day he'll do something to the wrong person *if he has that attitude and he'll regret.(obviously i dont wish it upon him)


Possibly but i doubt it


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Breda said:


> He wont, he knows better than to be fightin on camera
> 
> Tbf to him he was p!ssed off with himself for lettin some little pr**k get to him


You sure your mate just wasn't wanting to try out on someone something he'd just picked up from an MMA class?

Cos seems a bit unconventional in a street fight to knock someone to the floor who isn't fighting back anyway and then get on the deck with them and put them in an armbar! lol

Maybe he just stamped on him afterwards cos the guy refused to tap out! :lol:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

regardless of what happened the guy was in the wrong for taking it across the street. The job of a doorman is is venue and patron security, which you cannot do while giving someone a kicking across the street.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Breda said:


> Not been able to log on for a while but the guy had been barred for sniffing coke and a few other things happened that night that led to that situation taking place
> 
> Anyway... my mate will be keeping his licence... the company solicitor did their job


do they bar people for that where you live? in newcastle they take it and use it themselves


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

As has been pointed out already in this thread, without knowing the full situation someone can't be hung, drawn and quartered for stamping on someone's chest.

Did the guy have hold of his leg and the doorman kicked out to free himself, did he put him in an arm bar to try and restrain him until further help arrived?

I've choked a few guys out almost to the point of them passing out which in itself sounds like a harsh unnecessary thing to do, but without knowing the full situation it's impossible to comment on.

Until you've been in a similar situation you can't really pass judgement.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> regardless of what happened the guy was in the wrong for taking it across the street. The job of a doorman is is venue and patron security, which you cannot do while giving someone a kicking across the street.


My thoughts entirely. Ive been a door supervisor for almost 2 years now and lost count of the amount of times ive wanted to do exactly what this guy did (take some across the road and give them what for) but havent in order to keep my badge and continue to do my job.

Im not sure how he got away with this, whatever the circumstances are, he should be at the venue, not across the road having a street fight.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ITT doormen lower their reputation.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Tap dancers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumb:

Have some reppaarooney


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

It doesn't matter what he's done.

Your "duties" stop on the door. He's selling coke In club whack him against a wall on the way out then throw him out.

If he wants to beat people up for Money become a boxer and fight trained people......

If I was In a night club and saw that it would really make me think twice bout going in there again/


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

What was the guy who got stomped like physically??

Bet he was a skinny runt ie easy pickings.

When I worked doors in my late teens the knobs I worked with were always softly softly on the little guys but boot in on the feeble ones.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sc4mp0 said:


> How is stamping on someones chest because he was sniffing some coke Justified and correct?? I'd hate to see what he would do if he gave his mate a good old thump.
> 
> I still stand by my words when I say bouncers arent the law and shouldnt take it in their own hand. Call the police,keep hold of the lad and hand him over for the coke,thats what should have happened.


A fight that I wasn't involved in (booooh) at the Rock in Bristol some years ago. A load of coked up ruffians decided to pick a fight with the doorstaff. They 'planned' this by slapping a glass collector to get us all there.

Too bad that they all got smashed up. Out the back. Off camera.

When they came round the front to start again one guy had a doorman's footprint right across his face.

Coke heads don't feel pain like normal guys. They continue to go until they are knocked out. So I can see how the situation happened.

Anyway the guys been shown to be 'innocent' so he can go on protecting you do gooders for a few more weeks.



Where's my wooden spoon


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

44carl44 said:


> Guys you might think all door staff are knobs but we are not.think about it 100's of drunks every weekend 90% of them trying to push your limits some times you just snap and give them a slap.the boy may have needed a good slap what did he do we don't no for all we no he hit his girlfreind hit another door member ****ed on the dance floor we don't no so how can we judge.


maybe his girlfriend deserved a slap?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

chinup said:
 

> What was the guy who got stomped like physically??
> 
> Bet he was a skinny runt ie easy pickings.
> 
> When I worked doors in my late teens the knobs I worked with were always softly softly on the little guys but boot in on the feeble ones.


You'll find that most big guys don't really fight unless they need to. Furthermore unless there's a real issue with doorstaff they will normally prefer to walk out rather than fight doorstaff because they know what they will get (unless pu$$y doorstaff)

Little tw ats coked up and full of attitude tend to think that they are immune from being manhandled by doorstaff. After 10 years I still have not worked out the reason why this is.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> You'll find that most big guys don't really fight unless they need to. Furthermore unless there's a real issue with doorstaff they will normally prefer to walk out rather than fight doorstaff because they know what they will get (unless pu$$y doorstaff)
> 
> Little tw ats coked up and full of attitude tend to think that they are immune from being manhandled by doorstaff. After 10 years I still have not worked out the reason why this is.


Because they are coked up and full of attitude, the question answers itself.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> You'll find that most big guys don't really fight unless they need to. Furthermore unless there's a real issue with doorstaff they will normally prefer to walk out rather than fight doorstaff because they know what they will get (unless pu$$y doorstaff)


Very, very true. It's usually the bigger guys that shake your hand and are polite as they're entering or leaving the venue.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Because they are coked up and full of attitude, the question answers itself.


That stuff seems to turn d1ckheads into even bigger d1ckheads sadly


----------



## forest1 (Jul 24, 2012)

haha bjj rocks love it :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

HAWKUS:3440087 said:


> do they bar people for that where you live? in newcastle they take it and use it themselves


The clubs owner is a big time Charlie (excuse the pun) so certain people are allowed in the club so long as any business is handled off the premises.

This guy was barred and his drugs taken off the premises not used by any doormen


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

I tend to find that the doorman in bigger cities seem to be alot more laid back and approachable, Whereas alot of Doorman (NOT ALL I MAY ADD) in smaller cities and towns appear to be power bullies to be honest, a local doorman in my town has just been jailed this week for 24 weeks because he had battered a young 18 year old for no reason


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

ryoung88 said:


> I tend to find that the doorman in bigger cities seem to be alot more laid back and approachable, Whereas alot of Doorman (NOT ALL I MAY ADD) in smaller cities and towns appear to be power bullies to be honest, a local doorman in my town has just been jailed this week for 24 weeks because he had battered a young 18 year old *for no reason*


I find that VERY hard to believe, people don't get battered by doormen for no reason.

I can't believe how poorly bouncers are thought of on here? You'd think a site like this with lots of big lads would be more supportive of doormen and the difficult job they have.

I don't condone pouring petrol over someone (not sure if that was bs or not) but in my experience, I've always been treated fairly by bouncers, I've been chucked out of a few places when I was a d1ckhead teenager for being too pi55ed and acting like a [email protected], but fair play, I deserved it, chucked out on my ar5e and told to fcuk off and come back next week when I've sobered up, can't complain about that.

Since I've grown up a bit, I always make a point of being polite to doormen on my way in to a place, had a good time, not acted like a bell end and never had any bother.

If you act like a [email protected] or you're trying to sell drugs in a club, then you deserve a slap in my opinion, violence is the only thing half of these pi55ed up little chavs understand, maybe the level of violence Breda's mate showed was a little extreme but we all make mistakes and get caught up in the heat of the moment.

Of course there are a few idiot bouncers with big ego's (as in every walk of life), but in my experience, you usually have to be asking for trouble to find it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> I find that VERY hard to believe, people don't get battered by doormen for no reason.
> 
> I can't believe how poorly bouncers are thought of on here? You'd think a site like this with lots of big lads would be more supportive of doormen and the difficult job they have.
> 
> ...


really? sounded perfectly legit to me


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Doorman these days must be a rite lot of pussyclots if they just have to stand there and take sh1t off ppl, yeh I know i must be a dinosaur as I was old school but fek me these babys on the doors today have to talk you down with no pysical action.
> 
> Id like to see em talk me down if I went into a club and tore it up and straitened all the doorstaff out.
> 
> ...


Alright Carlton Leach


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I love it when everyone starts blaming people acting like c.unts on cocaine, nowt to do with the booze. I guess saying I had a fight with a coked up nutter that doesnt feel pain sounds better than I had a fight with a pis5ed up bum


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

SwAn1:3446923 said:


> I love it when everyone starts blaming people acting like c.unts on cocaine, nowt to do with the booze. I guess saying I had a fight with a coked up nutter that doesnt feel pain sounds better than I had a fight with a pis5ed up bum


But its true there was a coked up cnut in the club the other week took 3 of us to take him down... He didn't stay down either and took at least 6 shots that would turn a p!ssed up cnuts lights off


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> You'll find that most big guys don't really fight unless they need to. Furthermore unless there's a real issue with doorstaff they will normally prefer to walk out rather than fight doorstaff because they know what they will get (unless pu$$y doorstaff)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> funny.i usually like the smell of door staff sh1t in the air when a rugby team turn up at their gig or 25 local farmers let out for their 1 a month p1ss fest lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

most door staff are ok.....i know hundreds over the years in gyms.luckily i can get money and fanny without puffing my little chest out and suking my tummy in for the 17 year olds with damp knickers pmsl........(see I can sh1t stir too Tom lol):laugh:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Uriel said:


> most door staff are ok.....i know hundreds over the years in gyms.luckily i can get money and fanny without puffing my little chest out and suking my tummy in for the 17 year olds with damp knickers pmsl........(see I can sh1t stir too Tom lol):laugh:


17 is too old.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> 17 is too old.


lol true....in bristol - a 17 yo will have been having regular cock for 4 or 5 years and will be too much woman for an insecure doorman pmsl


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Uriel said:


> funny.i usually like the smell of door staff sh1t in the air when a rugby team turn up at their gig or 25 local farmers let out for their 1 a month p1ss fest lol


A club I used to work at the head doorman used to take an ID off the team captain or organiser etc.

Then he would say 'if you kick off in here I'm coming round your house to return your ID'

Guy was fcuking massive lol. Never had any real issues. However that was also a club I worked at where a guy i worked with recently got sent down for being an underworld enforcer. Putting people's hands in toasters etc. so that maybe also had something to do with it lol.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I think Donal Macintyre needs to check out this thread!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> A club I used to work at the head doorman used to take an ID off the team captain or organiser etc.
> 
> Then he would say 'if you kick off in here I'm coming round your house to return your ID'
> 
> Guy was fcuking massive lol. Never had any real issues. However that was also a club I worked at where a guy i worked with recently got sent down for being an underworld enforcer. Putting people's hands in toasters etc. so that maybe also had something to do with it lol.


lol....i lived in bristol for 2 years in the late 90's....there was a tv show about one of the big doorman firms...was a funny show lol

bristol could be pretty rough on a night out tbf.....cider does things to a man lol

i used to work with a black lad lloyd that ran another mob, he was a fuking good bloke...trained at that boxing gym in St Pauls...i cant remember the gym name...i trained at LA's in filton avenue


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> I think Donal Macintyre needs to check out this thread!


Aint that f*cker still in hiding? Last time I see him he passed out getting tattoo :lol:


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> Hope he does get his license taken from him. Too many times this happens and they all think they are untouchable, something like this needs to happen so they realise.


Totally agree with you mate see this too often round my end and usually the police never listen as they think the other guy is drunk and therefore wrong


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Uriel said:


> lol true....in bristol - a 17 yo will have been having regular cock for 4 or 5 years and will be too much woman for an insecure doorman pmsl


It's her several, primary school aged kids that really put me off. Dirty meaders.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Uriel said:


> lol....i lived in bristol for 2 years in the late 90's....there was a tv show about one of the big doorman firms...was a funny show lol
> 
> bristol could be pretty rough on a night out tbf.....cider does things to a man lol
> 
> i used to work with a black lad lloyd that ran another mob, he was a fuking good bloke...trained at that boxing gym in St Pauls...i cant remember the gym name...i trained at LA's in filton avenue


That was called 'Muscle' before my time working.

I worked for security leisure for a few years. In some right sh!tholes.

Lloyd is still around. Still trains LA gym.

A lot of doors in bristol are done by out of town firms now. Hardly ever go out in town on Saturday night now. Full of Tossers.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> That was called 'Muscle' before my time working.
> 
> I worked for security leisure for a few years. In some right sh!tholes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

vetran said:


> dont you think you should hang up your fuking pistols pappy? lol you remind me of my dad - fuking knocking out chavs in his 60's lol (or NEDS as we call them)


----------

